# Scott Custom Hardtail: XT, Magura Quake Air Firmtech, HS-33 "neuwertig"



## Ric_Hard (9. Juli 2004)

*Hier bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5107792814

Beschreibung:*







Dieses Bike ist sicher einzigartig und nahezu ungefahren!! Es wurde letzten Sommer komplett selbst zusammengestellt. Leider ist meiner Freundin der Rahmen zu groß, so dass es nur wenige km bewegt wurde. Das Rad bestet aus folgenden Komponenten:

- Kinesis Rahmen Größe 20" (50cm), Alu poliert, Klarlack-beschichtet und mit Original-Scott-Labels versehen

- superleichte und steife Magura Quake Air Race-Gabel mit 70mm Federweg (100% dicht!, keinerlei Ölverlust!) und integrierter Firmtech HS-33 Hydraulikbremse

- Magura HS-33 Hydraulikbremse hinten in rot sowie rote Bremsgriffe

- Deore XT-Schaltwerk, Deore XT Umwerfer, Deore Schalthebel, komplett gedichtet verlegte Bowdenzüge, Deore Innenlager, 

- Truvativ Kurbelgarnitur, Deore-Naben, Mavic X139-Felgen, Continental Reifen

- neigungsverstellbarer Alu-Vorbau, Scott-Lenker mit Scott-Griffen, Alu-Barends (auf den Bildern noch nicht montiert gewesen), Scott-Sattel sowie gefederte Sattelstütze mit 40 mm Federweg (verstellbar)

Alles funktioniert 100%, das Rad ist von einem Neurad kaum zu unterscheiden! Lediglich an der Gabel sind die Standrohre durch eine Teflon-Konservierung leicht verfärbt, was aber auf die Funktion garantiert keinerlei Auswirkungen hat.

Der Preis für alle Einzelkomponenten lag über 1000 Euro (allein die Gabel mit Firmtech-Bremse hat einen Listenpreis von 700 Euro).

*Hier bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5107792814

*


----------

